# holy sh*t do i feel ripped off!



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=10061

are you kidding me?

substitute the word guy with man.............. hell even the _ are in the exact same place. i feel so ripped off. 2000+ posts for me and 20 for him. i still cant believe this. i couldnt believe my eyes! i thought someone was playing a trick on me but what the hell!!!!!!!!!

he taxed my gig..............


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

his rhymes...hehe


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

I mistook him for you earlier today


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

CrimCode said:


> I mistook him for you earlier today










So did I. I even made a stupid coment to him about being our adopted son.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats pretty damn unoriginal.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

well same happened to me ... killArbee and killErbee I have no problems with it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah and thats what chaps my ass........ as if there are no other names left to use? can a mod check the IP addy to see if its someone with a double account just f*cking with me? lol i still cant beleive the odds of this.

the reason i didnt make my name rhyme when i first joined is cause ive heard "dan the man" all my god damn life lol and i didnt wanna hear it here on the site too.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

lol i thought i was reading post that u made about newbie fish keeping..lol...and why would u change ure avatar...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

He even is from Canuk country...

lol.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

someone is f*cking with me...........

can u just make him change his name for the sake of the people who know me and have already been confused with the 2 of us......... he only has 20 posts now is a good time to start him with a new name b4 he gets to be a regular.....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> someone is f*cking with me...........
> 
> can u just make him change his name for the sake of the people who know me and have already been confused with the 2 of us......... he only has 20 posts now is a good time to start him with a new name b4 he gets to be a regular.....


Chill out, it's just a name.

Kindly ask him if he can change his name a bit so people can determine who is who better, be nice about it too.

If he doesn't we will all say he likes the c*ck.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

He's using a dynamic IP and I don't believe someone is f*cking with you! Just chill and throw the guy a PM and solve it in private. That's what I did as soon I saw killerbee registered.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAA







thanks 94NDTA



killarbee said:


> He's using a dynamic IP and I don't believe someone is f*cking with you! Just chill and throw the guy a PM and solve it in private. That's what I did as soon I saw killerbee registered.


but it didnt solve anything in pm if he is still killerbee.............


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

and like 94NDTA said, if that doesnt work, we'll just say he likes the c*ck.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he is also canadian and its not like im not on pfury often........ im sure he seen my name b4. i just dont like people copying or stealing my ideas. thats why when i got my tattoo i designed it myself and i also didnt let the tattoo shop take pictures of it that way no one can steal my idea, i just like to be original and different thats all


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> He's using a dynamic IP and I don't believe someone is f*cking with you! Just chill and throw the guy a PM and solve it in private. That's what I did as soon I saw killerbee registered.


but it didnt solve anything in pm if he is still killerbee.............
[/quote]

He is and what's the problem it's just a name ! How many people on this earth were born after you and are called Dan ? Are you going to ask all those people to have their name changed because you were Dan already? Again I don't see a problem with it. Just PM him and try to solve it!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its not the DAN part that bothers me its the everything else........ the whole piranha_man_dan that bothers me............ he substituted the word guy with man........... even tho both words mean the same thing lol..........


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

lol ask him to tell Xenon to switch is name he wont even lose his post..thats wut i did when i dint like Miro no more...calling myself Jack now..hehehe


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i wouldnt have realized it was even you LOL you will always be miro to me


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DOOD, he just stole your avatar too!

oh wait....

nevermind, it's you.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think it'd be funny if a new member joined with the name myphen.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

There are more than 9600 registered members, so it is a logical result that some names do look like orther ones. 
Just send him a PM instead of bashing him in public. Starting a thread like this is a great way to let new members feel welcome









It is just a name and for what it is worth I saw the difference in your names


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

its not like your a member of the month or won an information award, where someoen confusing you for soemone else would be bad.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

It's not exactly going to be a name that doesn't come to other peoples mind's...


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

I must agree this copy cat b.s. stinks. 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=9103
they took my name and threw ' ' around it


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

You guys are really self centered. Thinking your the only to come up witht he name piranha_guy_dan or something as simple as TY. as a matter of fact i want my name chnaged to piranha_dude_dan


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Really man, it's just a nickname on a online forum, stop whinning.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

gayest thread ever...


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

JAC said:


> Really man, it's just a nickname on a online forum, stop whinning.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My suggestion is before engaging me to "do something", send him a PM and kindly ask him if he minds picking a new name.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

at least its a little different. there are at least 4 other p kings. lol
wes


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

holy gay bat man.. who the f*ck cares.. both versions are gay beyond all recognition anyway


> --------------------





> --------------------


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

SregoR said:


> You guys are really self centered. Thinking your the only to come up witht he name piranha_guy_dan or something as simple as TY. as a matter of fact i want my name chnaged to piranha_dude_dan


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Don't worry man...This guy totally ripped my style too:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=8943

But I didn't make a thread about...Because who cares...We all know I was here before him.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

well i dunno man..its a rip off to me...seriously i mixzed myself up between both of them...but anyways...now i no cuz of the pic..but it fuked me up tats for sure...

this thread made me tell the difference..so im happy its here


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

hyphen said:


> i think it'd be funny if a new member joined with the name myphen.


LMAO


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks for some positive comments jack







at least someone understands


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

Alright.. where should i start. ok first of all i had this name from monsterfishkeepers.com. i had NO CLUE when i signed up to a NEW site... that anyoen had that name or similar. i dotn see why ur going nuts on me i had no clue. im not copying you or nore do i care to. honestly if i new how to change it i would im not tryin to piss you off. i would have wished u woudl have pm'ed me before crying to the general public of the site and making me look liek a total f*cking idiot , when really it was just a coinsidence. i have no problems with changing my name. so if someone wants to tell me how i woudl go about doing that it woudl be great. even tho the way u went about it i should just leave it alone. but hey im a nice guy.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_man_dan said:


> making me look liek a total f*cking *jew bag*


Interesting.

Piranha guy dan, I think your problem may be solved quicker than you'd hoped


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

and whats that? hwo do you think i feel. i had no clue someone had a similar name. im pissed off that this is how people are going about things and bashing me for something i had absolutly no clue about.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_man_dan said:


> and whats that? hwo do you think i feel. i had no clue someone had a similar name. im pissed off that this is how people are going about things and bashing me for something i had absolutly no clue about.


Go cry me a river dude, personally I don't care what your username is, but it's my job to warn you that racist comments like that one won't be tolerated on this site


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

yea what i said was wrong. i fixed it. sorry for the inconvience


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I think both of you should change your names to crybaby1 and crybaby2.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

piranha_man_dan said:


> and whats that? hwo do you think i feel. i had no clue someone had a similar name. im pissed off that this is how people are going about things and bashing me for something i had absolutly no clue about.


Relax,

Jewelz is suggesting a ban for piranha_GUY_dan based on that quoted section where he is ripping the Jewish Religion..........

Ive bounced around many websites/message boards of all kinds of content.......
This kind of stuff is fairly common... At least the similar name part...
Hell, go through the member name list here and you'll find alot of similar names....

I think piranha_GUY_Dan is going to some extreme lengths to get his point across. He thinks because he's got 2000 + posts he can throw his weight around any way he wants...
Alot of people including mods have suggested to just PM you and solve it... So hopefully it can be worked out sensibly..... But Id suggest keeping your cool and working out properly as you are trying to before you get all hyper over nothing toooo outrageous at all.....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen said:


> i think it'd be funny if a new member joined with the name myphen.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> making me look liek a total f*cking *jew bag*


Interesting.

Piranha guy dan, I think your problem may be solved quicker than you'd hoped
[/quote]

this is the quote jewlz took read the damn quote before you accuse me of making racial slurs bowserfins


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

lol i guess we both have gotten famous over this thread









OK i wanna say IT WAS ME WHO SAID THE RACIST COMMENT. not piranha GUY dan. it was wrong of me and i take full responsiblity. it wont happen again. i hope our jewish and our entire pfury communtiy can forgive me for my stupidity. im honestly sorry and meant nothing by the term except to get my anger across.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> lol i guess we both have gotten famous over this thread


I think not ..............Who are you again ?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

also bowserfins i had already pmed him before i the thread was made........... so dont try and act all smart and thinking that i didnt pm him already. and about my 2000+ posts......... people were confusing the 2 of us because i am a regular on this site and post everyday....... so people think they are replying to me or reading something posted by me but actually its him. ive been on the site for a long time and people know me thats all


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

i have quite a selection of words when regrading jews, but thats all to my self. anywayz i want my name changed to Piranha_Dude_Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Holy crap, I have no idea who is talking to me. Did Dan just say a racist commenbt?

OMGWTFBBQ!!

You guys better clear this up, I'm confused as hell!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> ive been on the site for a long time and people know me thats all


and Daw-gone-it , people like me ............


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I had a Ms Nattereri....that was an eventful night









But I think by far Xenon has the most usernames on this board with people mocking him, you dont seem him complaining to the general public. Seriously get over it and you should have taken this issue up privately.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

dan did but not this dan.......... the other dan......... new dan

and sregor get a new joke.......... u used that one already


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

SregoR said:


> i have quite a selection of words when regrading jews, but thats all to my self. anywayz i want my name changed to Piranha_Dude_Dan


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> > ive been on the site for a long time and people know me thats all
> 
> 
> and Daw-gone-it , people like me ............:laugh:


actually im pretty unliked....... but thats ok by me, i would rather be hated for who i am then loved for who im not.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

How about this....Problem solved. One of the piranha_men asked me to change his user name....so it is done.

Now I am after a new member named Jeffers...My dad used to call me that name when I was little and it is completely unacceptable he is copying my father.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

SregoR said:


> i have quite a selection of words when regrading jews, but thats all to my self. anywayz i want my name changed to Piranha_Dude_Dan


im flattered you wanna be like me........ piranha man dan did it by accident but you make me feel special wanitng to be like me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> > ive been on the site for a long time and people know me thats all
> 
> 
> and Daw-gone-it , people like me ............:laugh:


actually im pretty unliked....... but thats ok by me, i would rather be hated for who i am then loved for who im not.








[/quote]
I think your hated the most because you can't punctuate or capitalize letters correctly .

Oh one more question for ya .

Who are you again ?











> Now I am after a new member named Jeffers...My dad used to call me that name when I was little and it is completely unacceptable he is copying my father.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

well things are getting fixed now, lets all have a group hug


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

go get him jeffers



MR HARLEY said:


> > ive been on the site for a long time and people know me thats all
> 
> 
> and Daw-gone-it , people like me ............:laugh:


actually im pretty unliked....... but thats ok by me, i would rather be hated for who i am then loved for who im not.








[/quote]
I think your hated the most because you can't punctuate or capitalize letters correctly .

Oh one more question for ya .

Who are you again ?











> Now I am after a new member named Jeffers...My dad used to call me that name when I was little and it is completely unacceptable he is copying my father.


:laugh:
[/quote]

im typing on a fish forum not writting en english essay...........


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> well things are getting fixed now, lets all have a group hug


Don't touch me Dan.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

lol im just joking around sheesh you guys are gettin all worked up about nothing


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

might as well close the thread now eh jeff? or just leave it open for people to take more shots at me...........


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nice welcome haha i use jew bag and stuff like that all the time its not that bad. i mean when i say it i dont mean i havte jews or anything. and man why did you make a big deal about it? it woulda bin alot easyier just to pm him. and if you did(i think you said you did) and he didnt do anything pm the big guys who can take care of it. well i guess it got taken care of either way....


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

on dan's defense he did pm me. and things are cool. he was just upset. i had to use my g.fs email address to sign up for this site cuz mine was already taken







its no big deal my names changed, no need to take cheap shots at him its not cool.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> nice welcome haha i use jew bag and stuff like that all the time its not that bad. i mean when i say it i dont mean i havte jews or anything. and man why did you make a big deal about it? it woulda bin alot easyier just to pm him. and if you did(i think you said you did) and he didnt do anything pm the big guys who can take care of it. well i guess it got taken care of either way....


i did all that pming him and then also mike LOL i talked to mike last night and he said wait and see if he gets back to me or not, but other dan volunteeered to change his nameand i really appreciated it. some people think i came here b4 taking all those other steps........ and then use it to bash and take some shots at me.... what else is new tho, im used to that sh*t


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

its cuz were Canadian :rasp:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Now I am after a new member named Jeffers...My dad used to call me that name when I was little and it is completely unacceptable he is copying my father.


GG made a funnay!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Alright.. where should i start. ok first of all *i had this name from monsterfishkeepers.com*. i had NO CLUE when i signed up to a NEW site... that anyoen had that name or similar. i dotn see why ur going nuts on me i had no clue. im not copying you or nore do i care to. honestly if i new how to change it i would im not tryin to piss you off. i would have wished u woudl have pm'ed me before crying to the general public of the site and making me look liek a total f*cking idiot , when really it was just a coinsidence. i have no problems with changing my name. so if someone wants to tell me how i woudl go about doing that it woudl be great. even tho the way u went about it i should just leave it alone. but hey im a nice guy.


you know what...when he mentioned that...i totally remember that name from MFK.com. i knew i had seen it somewhere before.lol.

Dan, could i change my name to Cichlid_Guy_Dave???? that would be awesome...lol.jk man.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha_man_dan said:


> but hey im a nice guy.


Then change your name to *nice_guy_dan*


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> I think your hated the most because you can't punctuate or capitalize letters correctly .
> Oh one more question for ya .


If you are going to bash someone on punctuation, you may want to ensure yours is correct first!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

86_Monte_SS said:


> i think it'd be funny if a new member joined with the name myphen.











[/quote]


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

*snugglez hyphen*









nao change your username, it is tew close to mines!!!1









I will not have dis!! you impostar!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yeah and thats what chaps my ass........ as if there are no other names left to use? can a mod check the IP addy to see if its someone with a double account just f*cking with me? lol i still cant beleive the odds of this.
> 
> the reason i didnt make my name rhyme when i first joined is cause ive heard "dan the man" all my god damn life lol and i didnt wanna hear it here on the site too.


Dont forget....

I am the true "Dan the Man"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> But I think by far Xenon has the most usernames on this board with people mocking him, you dont seem him complaining to the general public. Seriously get over it and you should have taken this issue up privately.


(XENON) Awaiting Authorisation 27-June 05 0 
I fucked Xenon Awaiting Authorisation 27-June 05 0 
Xenon Webmaster 15-November 02 23,118 
Xenon 1 Awaiting Authorisation 27-June 05 0 
Xenon Wife dont get me him mixed Junior Members 27-June 05 2 
Xenon's Husband Awaiting Authorisation 3-July 05 0 
xenon/is/a/dumb/arse Junior Members 6-September 03 12 
xenon=****** Junior Members 15-April 05 0 
xenon=gay Junior Members 15-April 05 0 
xenonisqay

I







myself to sleep at night due to this.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> I think your hated the most because you can't punctuate or capitalize letters correctly .
> Oh one more question for ya .


If you are going to bash someone on punctuation, you may want to ensure yours is correct first!
[/quote]
Do a re-read and then have a glass of shut the F**k Up.







Hows that for being punctual.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> I think your hated the most because you can't punctuate or capitalize letters correctly .
> Oh one more question for ya .


If you are going to bash someone on punctuation, you may want to ensure yours is correct first!
[/quote]
Do a re-read and then have a glass of shut the F**k Up.









[/quote]

Now now children, must we seperate you guys to spare the ruin of such a wonderful thread?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think your hated the most because you can't punctuate or capitalize letters correctly .
> Oh one more question for ya .


If you are going to bash someone on punctuation, you may want to ensure yours is correct first!
[/quote]
Do a re-read and then have a glass of shut the F**k Up.








[/quote]

Now now children, must we seperate you guys to spare the ruin of such a wonderful thread?
[/quote]
Yes dad


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Xenon, did you ever get my PM's about my name switch?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> MR HARLEY


That is a great photo


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> I think your hated the most because you can't punctuate or capitalize letters correctly .
> Oh one more question for ya .


If you are going to bash someone on punctuation, you may want to ensure yours is correct first!
[/quote]
Do a re-read and then have a glass of shut the F**k Up.







Hows that for being punctual.
[/quote]

No spaces between periods this time! Much better!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> MR HARLEY


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

just close it already............ everything was resolved fine so why dwell on it?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> just close it already............ everything was resolved fine so why dwell on it?


this thread is much too fun to close!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so just leave it open for more people to dwell on things that were resolved long ago? you should be more of a leader then that mike......


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i saw we lynch drew...er...myphen. stealer of names!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so just leave it open for more people to dwell on things that were resolved long ago? you should be more of a leader then that mike......


Thanks for the advice Dan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Mike WTF man, can I change my username or not?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well you are purposly leaving a thread open for people to bash me and mock me. this thread is now completely pointless because things were sorted out. its like leaving a classifieds thread open after the item is sold!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well you are purposly leaving a thread open for people to bash me and mock me. this thread is now completely pointless because things were sorted out. its like leaving a classifieds thread open after the item is sold!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> well you are purposly leaving a thread open for people to bash me and mock me. this thread is now completely pointless because things were sorted out. its like leaving a classifieds thread open after the item is sold!


No, people arent bashing or mocking you... the topic has shifted past you.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

now what they syaz

2 tears in a buket fuk it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Dan's gay.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Dan's gay.


how igves a sh*t man

li=ong as the fight like a human


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Dan's gay.


how igves a sh*t man

li=ong as the fight like a human
[/quote]
Saafs whp? when art yopu ggoing ttttto reallixe thast when yoew drunk/?

MR. FREEZE in his batman costume, drunk.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Dan's gay.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Dan's gay.


how igves a sh*t man

li=ong as the fight like a human
[/quote]
Saafs whp? when art yopu ggoing ttttto reallixe thast when yoew drunk/?
[/quote]
who relazx when they are drink

mood swing fast as the nascar man

adam west was a bad ass


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Dan's gay.


how igves a sh*t man

li=ong as the fight like a human
[/quote]
Saafs whp? when art yopu ggoing ttttto reallixe thast when yoew drunk/?
[/quote]
who relazx when they are drink

mood swing fast as the nascar man
[/quote]
whnt you ride ther drafth bunnnyt you wilb be ing the spirt worlds.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Dan's gay.


how igves a sh*t man

li=ong as the fight like a human
[/quote]
Saafs whp? when art yopu ggoing ttttto reallixe thast when yoew drunk/?
[/quote]
who relazx when they are drink

mood swing fast as the nascar man
[/quote]
whnt you ride ther drafth bunnnyt you wilb be ing the spirt worlds.
[/quote]
not hittin the shroomies


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks for the offer tho


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Dan's gay.


how igves a sh*t man

li=ong as the fight like a human
[/quote]
Saafs whp? when art yopu ggoing ttttto reallixe thast when yoew drunk/?
[/quote]
who relazx when they are drink

mood swing fast as the nascar man
[/quote]
whnt you ride ther drafth bunnnyt you wilb be ing the spirt worlds.
[/quote]
not hittin the shroomies

:rasp:
[/quote]
Are you just sashing your face on the keyboard and pressing enter?

Even at my drunkest, I was still able to complete sentences while posting.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Dan's gay.


how igves a sh*t man

li=ong as the fight like a human
[/quote]
Saafs whp? when art yopu ggoing ttttto reallixe thast when yoew drunk/?
[/quote]
who relazx when they are drink

mood swing fast as the nascar man
[/quote]
whnt you ride ther drafth bunnnyt you wilb be ing the spirt worlds.
[/quote]
not hittin the shroomies

:rasp:
[/quote]
Are you just sashing your face on the keyboard and pressing enter?

Even at my drunkest, I was still able to complete sentences while posting.
[/quote]

man i dont kmnow if you read my sh*t but i cant cpmplete most of

m y sentecens







sobe man shti

now im fut up so fukn a man dont expect much sh*t


----------

